# Russian winter in taiga



## SLAiPS (Jan 19, 2008)

Very coldly!


----------



## Fangman (Jan 20, 2008)

You really have caught the feeling of cold and lonelyness - a very dramatic capture.


----------



## Alex_B (Jan 20, 2008)

wow,

without that person in there, this image would be nothing. But with the person, and the way it is arranged, it certainly carries the mood across.

I like it.

Wish I was there now!


----------



## RKW3 (Jan 20, 2008)

Very nice capture, I agree the person really adds to this shot.


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 20, 2008)

Brrr, does that blue tint add to the feeling of COLD! Well done!! Very well done!


----------



## Tennessee Landscape (Jan 20, 2008)

that blue really conveys cooold.


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Jan 20, 2008)

Wow, I love this shot! It's absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## SLAiPS (Jan 21, 2008)

Thank you for your comments, I am glad that able to pass a that atmosphere through a picture!


----------

